# Batch Datei erstellen



## platon (5. Apr 2007)

Hallo,

kann mir mal einer knappen Crash Kurs in Batch geben?
Ich möchte(muß) Javaprogramme mit einem Batch starten. Wie funktioniert sowas? Wie mache ich das?

Bin derzeit ziemlich aufgeschmissen... und für jeden Tip(sei es n Buch oder Tutorial) dankbar.


Danke


----------



## SlaterB (5. Apr 2007)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=116904


----------



## e9926044 (5. Apr 2007)

den Pfad in eine Textdatei (C:\usw) und unter irgendwas.bat speichern - fertig!! In Dos mit irgendwas.bat aufrufen.

lg


----------

